# [DUP] make.defaults immer wieder weg - was tun?

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe aufs neue Profil (2005.0) umgestellt und in dessen Ordner befindet sich keine make.defaults

Das wäre nicht weiter tragisch, würde ufed das nicht irgendwie brauchen. Ich muss somit nach jedem sync die  make.defaults vom 2004.3 ins 2005.0 rüberkopieren.

Hab ich was falsch gemacht?

Irgendwelche Tipps?

Thx im Voraus!

----------

## marc

Hast du denn /etc/make.profile mit /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 verlinkt?

----------

## sirro

 *marc wrote:*   

> Hast du denn /etc/make.profile mit /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 verlinkt?

 

Bin zwar nicht NightDragon, aber ich habe anscheinend das gleiche Problem nur mit einem anderen USE-Flag-Tool:

```
# ls -l /etc/make.profile 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 48 Apr  8 17:53 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

# euse -i test

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: No such file or directory

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

/usr/bin/euse: line 199: /make.defaults: No such file or directory

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

readlink: too many arguments

Try `readlink --help' for more information.

ERROR: /make.defaults is not readable
```

----------

## NightDragon

Jope genau so hab ichs verlinkt.

Nach jedem sync, ists weg.

----------

## ian!

Finger weg von ufed und konsorten. Diese Tools funktionieren momentan nicht mit dem 2005.0 Profil.

Das die make.defaults im 2005.0 Profil nicht mehr vorhanden ist, hat so seine Richtigkeit, habe ich mir sagen lassen. Die Datei "parent" hat einen Eintrag "..", der auf das "Parent-Profile" zeigt. (Stichwort: stacked profiles) Dort befindet sich auch die make.defaults.

----------

## slick

Bitte Suchfunktion benutzen.

DUP  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=269562

siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269565.html

Thread locked

----------

